# Tales of The "Goldendragon!"



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

Mr. Conatser is an intregal part of this forum, and yet, he has a "Dark Side."

If you have any stories about him, now's the time to unmask him.

Like this one, He beat up 2 guys at a Taco Bell drive through because they were too slow.

He laughs at stop signs. (Speeds right though them)

I went to Sunday Mass with him, and when he put his hand in the sacred holy water, it boiled!

To be continued.........................


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

please do that. I can't wait to hear all *bad* stuff from goldendragon7


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2003)

In 1987 Mr. Conatser was fighting in team competition at the internationals. During his turn an oponent  tried to execute a front kick to Dennis' head. Then the Golden Dragon did thundering hammers with the right hand and a left hook with the other hand. The result was that he caught the kick and smacked the guys head into his own kick. I was standing right there watching and thought it was cool; however, no body was very happy about it because they either disqualified him or took points away because his team lost the match. That is the only evil story I have or bear witness to.
Sean
Ps I'm not sure if the guy's head actualy made contact with his own foot.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

The Golden Dragon does have a dark side. He hangs around hte likes of Ricardo and is willing to talk to him and myself 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *The Golden Dragon does have a dark side. He hangs around hte likes of Ricardo and is willing to talk to him and myself
> 
> :asian: *



Speaking of the dark side, he loves chocolate.(The kyptonite against Superman of Scottsdale)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Speaking of the dark side, he loves chocolate.(The kyptonite against Superman of Scottsdale) *



And gets really irate if you don't share with him....... and never lets you live it down.   :miffer:  

Dot
:uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2003)

you guys are sic!

:rofl:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Like this one, He beat up 2 guys at a Taco Bell drive through because they were too slow.
> *



Dude,

If you're gonna tease at least get your facts straight....

It was Jack in the Box.....and 3 guys...

jb


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Dude,
> 
> If you're gonna tease at least get your facts straight....
> ...



Say cuz, I said, Tales of The Goldendragon," not "Hype!"
Get outta Houston, that pollution is getting to you!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

Some of you know, DC was a bodygurad to some "Lady Entertainers." Wonder how many "notches" he has on his belt from those encounters?


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Say cuz, I said, Tales of The Goldendragon," not "Hype!"
> Get outta Houston, that pollution is getting to you!:rofl: *



Besides, old ladies don't count as that extra combatant.


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2003)

I have seen him talk young women into giving him things that she was wearing.....













...it was a pin.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Besides, old ladies don't count as that extra combatant.
> *



She wasn't a combatant, she was my student assistant (Mabel), here she is starting her work out in the morning!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *She wasn't a combatant, she was my student assistant (Mabel), here she is starting her work out in the morning! *



On that photo, I might as well give up my rank. I'm not worthy of it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd....... she is only a Yellow Belt.

(I got to get her to stop showing off in public tho)


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd....... she is only a Yellow Belt.
> 
> (I got to get her to stop showing off in public tho) *



 are you sure this is her real leg????? 

she surely can kick high. Perhaps , she received 7th degree black belt in TKD from Korean Master before seeing you.

you have a heck of student right there..

can you tell her to put another leg on the air too. ? I mean both legs on the air. that will be awesome.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

The Goldendragon bailed out Glen Campbell. What a news getter. Anything to make the tabloids.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> The Goldendragon bailed out Glen Campbell. What a news getter. Anything to make the tabloids. *


Yep! my old student Gary Bruzzese is his drummer!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yep! my old student Gary Bruzzese is his drummer!
> 
> *



I thought I saw GD in the background of the news report!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I thought I saw GD in the background of the news report!
> *



Sigh...... the cams pick up everything and one!
Even the designated driver can't hide.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Sigh...... the cams pick up everything and one!
> Even the designated driver can't hide.
> 
> *


Begging the Dragon's pardon, but are you guys serious?


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Begging the Dragon's pardon, but are you guys serious? *



Well..................let's put it this way. We are the "National Enquirer of Kenpo."


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Origin posted by Touch'O'Death _*
> Begging the Dragon's pardon, but are you guys serious?
> *



Unfortunately, this time yes.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 11, 2003)

He just got the coach of the NBA's Phoenix Suns fired. This man has his hand in every pie in Arizona.(Yum, don't forget the ice cold milk, right, DC?)


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 14, 2003)

DC has failed us again, the Cardinals lost! I think we need a new GM!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *DC has failed us again, the Cardinals lost! I think we need a new GM!
> *



But another nail biter.... even so..... more heads may roll soon........


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 17, 2004)

On the news clip of Michael Jacksons hearing, I  coulda swore I saw the Goldenone out there with the paparazzi!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

...he was telling him to double factor...:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...he was telling him to double factor...:rofl:    *


No, no, no, He told him to cross over and cover out.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

rear or front...and was he guarding his center line...:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *rear or front...and was he guarding his center line...:rofl: *



Considering his predicament. if he ends up in the pen, he better watch the rear for sure!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 18, 2004)

... not to do interviews on TV!  Let someone else that has common sense talk to the media!!  Sheesh..... how dumb can a kid be!!  Well, don't answer that......... I guess we all can see what happens when one gets too much allowance and goes to the beauty parlor and gets straight hair, reverse tanning treatments, smaller noses, permanent eye liner, and God knows what else......!!!!

sheesh.......  

but I can moonwalk!
:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *but I can moonwalk!*



...that frightens me..


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't plan on moving to Phoenix. The report is, because of the geography, scorpions are every where in peoples home. It's so bad, the seller has to sign a "Notice of Disclosure" with the realtor about the problem to let potential buyers know.

Can you imagine Mr. Conatser as an agent ? No one would be safe over there. In fact.............I don't feel so safe myself now that I think about it.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Don't plan on moving to Phoenix. The report is, because of the geography, scorpions are every where in peoples home. It's so bad, the seller has to sign a "Notice of Disclosure" with the realtor about the problem to let potential buyers know.
> 
> Can you imagine Mr. Conatser as an agent ? No one would be safe over there. In fact.............I don't feel so safe myself now that I think about it. *



is Mr Conatser a king of scorpions ????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Is Mr Conatser a king of scorpions ???? *



Of Course......


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Of Course...... *



it sure looks scary


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *is Mr Conatser a king of scorpions ???? *



Ya ought to see his collection!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Sure looks scary
> *



Nawwwwwww


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ya ought to see his collection! *



do you know what he keeps his *scorpion* collection for ???? 

my guess is if he doesn't want to keep this collection for lunch SNACK , he definitely tries to build LARGE army of scorpions to  take over EPAK in the next few months. 

this sure sounds like Scorpion King movies


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo
> *
> Ya ought to see his collection! *_


_ 

A few of my pets......_


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *do you know what he keeps his *scorpion* collection for ????
> 
> my guess is if he doesn't want to keep this collection for lunch SNACK , he definitely tries to build LARGE army of scorpions to  take over EPAK in the next few months.
> ...



Let's put it this way. if one goes to visit, it's hard to sleep at nite!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Let's put it this way. if one goes to visit, it's hard to sleep at nite! *



I belive you after seeing his *collection* picture here. If you had a hard time at sleeping there, how could he sleep so well?????

I prefer Hilton hotel over SCORPION-house any time


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *I belive you after seeing his *collection* picture here. If you had a hard time at sleeping there, how could he sleep so well?????
> 
> I prefer Hilton hotel over SCORPION-house any time  *



Easy............he doesn't sleep.:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *Easy............he doesn't sleep.:shrug: *



I wouldn't sleep either knowing I got scorpions in my friggin' house......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> I wouldn't sleep either knowing I got scorpions in my friggin' house...... *



I sleep fine...... geeze..... they don't bother me!!

They know they will be put into captivity!

:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 7, 2004)

No. no, no!  You guys misunderstood!  These scorpions are for guard duty!  OF COURSE Mr. C sleeps like a baby!  He's safe....


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *No. no, no!  You guys misunderstood!  These scorpions are for guard duty!  OF COURSE Mr. C sleeps like a baby!  He's safe.... *



Very true. I shoulda guessed! The Goldenone remains safe.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Very true. I shoulda guessed! The GoldenOne remains safe. *



I don't understand why you are complaining........ I made sure they didn't bother you!!!  Humph, next time no Limo!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I don't understand why you are complaining........ I made sure they didn't bother you!!!  Humph, next time no Limo!
> 
> *



Ok ok, lets go talk about it your favorite eating place!:cheers:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *do you know what he keeps his *scorpion* collection for ????
> 
> *



Creating a new system....Scorpion Kenpo....1st tech: Delayed Pinch


I wouldn't have a problem w/ CAPTIVE scorpions in the house....they're cute!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> Creating a new system....Scorpion Kenpo....1st tech: Delayed Pinch
> *



Scorpion Kenpo Yellow Belt
1).   Delayed Pinch
2).   Alternating Stingers
3).   Venom of Destruction
4).   Deflecting Pinchers
5).   Capturing Pinchers
6).   Sting of Death
7).   Checking the Scorpion
8).   Stinger of Aggression
9).   Attacking Scorpion
10). Pincher and Stinger

Pinch Set # 1
Short Stinger # 1 (Bothsides)

:xtrmshock


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

:rofl:

that's kind of disturbing...in a way...err....


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 9, 2004)

And I thought I had to much time on my hands..........sir  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Scorpion Kenpo Yellow Belt...*



...:shrug: ...I know better now than to be frightened...:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

New Update!!!

Apache Junction Arizona

An old movie set used in decades past burned down to the ground. I'll bet a   spark from the Goldendragon's hot roding ways in that caddy started that fire.
Can't anybody stop that guy? :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

tell you what...you stand in front of his Caddy and yell when you see him coming down the road... :supcool:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> tell you what...you stand in front of his Caddy and yell when you see him coming down the road... :supcool:



Are you kidding? I was screaming when I was in the front passenger seat with him as he ran da stop signs, and you want me to stand in front??? :vu:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

least you'll see it coming rather than being behind the dashboard... :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> least you'll see it coming rather than being behind the dashboard... :shrug:



Then I'll be road kill. What's the diff? :deadhorse


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

see...you should _always_ wear your seatbelt when riding with the Golden One... :supcool:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> see...you should _always_ wear your seatbelt when riding with the Golden One... :supcool:


And just how would you know..... you have never rode with me!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 18, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> And just how would you know..... you have never rode with me!
> 
> :uhyeah:



See, I told ya. He's a danger on the highways! :xtrmshock


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> See, I told ya. He's a danger on the highways! :xtrmshock



Not True!!  I have not been in an accident since Mr. Parker was riding with me to the airport!!


 :xtrmshock  :uhohh:  :vu:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 19, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Not True!!  I have not been in an accident since Mr. Parker was riding with me to the airport!!
> 
> 
> :xtrmshock  :uhohh:  :vu:



If i am not mistakenly, it was in 1920 when bicycle was the only transportation.

riding bicycle was really good for your legs. I am not really suprised when somebody here mentioned about golden dragon's background in "kicking art". :boing2:  :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> If i am not mistakenly, it was in 1920 when bicycle was the only transportation.
> 
> riding bicycle was really good for your legs. I am not really suprised when somebody here mentioned about golden dragon's background in "kicking art". :boing2:  :uhyeah:



Man, you know your history!!!!

 :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> If i am not mistakenly, it was in 1920 when bicycle was the only transportation.
> 
> riding bicycle was really good for your legs. I am not really suprised when somebody here mentioned about golden dragon's background in "kicking art". :boing2:  :uhyeah:



You clearly must be a "Republican." Talk about distorting the truth, and with the Goldendragon as the main subject, that's "Hollywood" gossip right there. :uhyeah:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 19, 2004)

Please don't bring me into this!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 20, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Man, you know your history!!!!
> 
> :asian:



not really. It was a joke


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 20, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> You clearly must be a "Republican." Talk about distorting the truth, and with the Goldendragon as the main subject, that's "Hollywood" gossip right there. :uhyeah:



it was a joke but my joke was not obviously funny. May be, i should get back to my old job

and that is to cause "arguement" and "insulting" people in this forum :uhyeah:  :boing2:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 20, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Please don't bring me into this!




Too late, you were caught with your hand in da cookie jar!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 20, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> It was a joke but my joke was not obviously funny. :uhyeah:  :boing2:



Not True!!!!  Iwas playing along with you!!   :uhyeah:


----------



## Seig (Feb 20, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> May be, i should get back to my old job
> 
> and that is to cause "arguement" and "insulting" people in this forum :uhyeah: :boing2:


That would be a really bad idea.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 21, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> That would be a really bad idea.



agree. Will be a good OLD dude


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 21, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Not True!!  I have not been in an accident since Mr. Parker was riding with me to the airport!!
> 
> 
> :xtrmshock  :uhohh:  :vu:



 BUT you have received plenty of speeding and driving without light tickets


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 21, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> BUT you have received plenty of speeding and driving without light tickets



What........ please read that and tell me what you are saying.... (you make no sense sometimes.  Did you take your Alzheimer's medication today?)  :rofl:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> What........ please read that and tell me what you are saying.... (you make no sense sometimes.  Did you take your Alzheimer's medication today?)  :rofl:



I'm glad that you remind me about taking medication. I honestly don't know what Alzheimer is BUT i will ask my doctor about it.

thank you for your Alzheimer recomendation. I guess I really need it AFTER spending a lot of times in this forum to see all the troubles and fighting going in AK community.

How often do you take Alzheimer a day ? 4/DAY???  :wink1:  :lol:  :erg:  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> I'm glad that you remind me about taking medication.
> thank you for your Alzheimer recomendation. I guess I really need it AFTER spending a lot of times in forums.  :wink1:  :lol:  :erg:  :rofl:



No problem.... I do worry about all the fine members here on MT..... 

By the way ...... have you sent in your $18.00 to become a Premimum member to show your support ?  If not.... do not hesitate to do so immediately!

Joing the group in a very positive way. :wink:

 :asian: 

p.s.  get to that Dr. soon, if you need different meds or a refill don't put it off.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> No problem.... I do worry about all the fine members here on MT.....



 thank you very much for considering me a FINE member. You know that I am way too cool. All you, goldendragon7, have to do is ASK me how UNLESS you are already COOL



> By the way ...... have you sent in your $18.00 to become a Premimum member to show your support ?  If not.... do not hesitate to do so immediately!
> 
> Joing the group in a very positive way. :wink:
> 
> :asian:



I didn't know about this premimum thing. Thank you for telling me that. I am still waiting for my tax return. 

by the time you read this post,I am already Premimum member IF i can find where i can send my hard earned 18 bucks. I hope I am not AK Premimum member???? I'm not qualified for that.


 if Premimum member for this forum, i say YES. 



> p.s.  get to that Dr. soon, if you need different meds or a refill don't put it off.



you do the same too, heh?


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 27, 2004)

> from Goldendragon7 response in "article by mr. will tracy thread
> 
> Now I know I can only speak for myself.... but there are also some in Both camps....... that probably will not be dining with me  .... ever.



I know why *some in Both camp* doesn't want to dine with you, goldendragon 7.

these people like New York steaks and you like chinese buffet.

if you offer New York steaks to them for FREE, they will absolutely be dining with you any time.

my advise for you is STOP going to chinese buffet restaurant and start going to "BLACK ANGUS" restaurant FOR steaks.  :drinkbeer  :boing1:   

heheheheheheheeheheheh


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 27, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> By the way ...... have you sent in your $18.00 to become a Premimum member to show your support ?  If not.... do not hesitate to do so immediately!
> 
> Joing the group in a very positive way. :wink:
> 
> :asian:



Yes, I sent my 18 bucks to support this forum already. Support wholeheartly.

I will set up 2 GOOD polls about Martial Art and i am sure it will generate a lot of responses from everybody here. 

Hopefully, you and other will participate in my polls.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> I know why *some in Both camp* doesn't want to dine with you, goldendragon 7.
> 
> these people like New York steaks and you like chinese buffet.
> 
> ...



I'm really sorry *you* can't understand English well, (did you ever make it thru grade school?) and have extreme trouble even copying correctly a quote.  Here........ I'll help you..... 

The exact quote is this..... 

*"but there are also some in Both camps....... that probably will not be dining with me  .... ever". *

So when *YOU *state that you know why some in Both camps the *<<doesn't want>>* to dine with me ..................  you missed my point.....  I was *NOT* referring to others not dining with me due to some issue on their part...... *rather* that *"I don't want to dine with them"! 
*

Tigers and deer don't stroll together!

:uhyeah: 

p.s. but...if you are buying....... I will take your advise and STOP going to chinese buffet restaurant and allow you to treat me to "BLACK ANGUS"  or "The Keg" restaurant FOR steaks anytime.  :asian:

*And now you know the truth!   Ahahaahaahaahaaahahaahahaahaa*

 %-} :viking2:  %-} :viking2:  %-} :viking2:  %-} :viking2:  %-}  :viking2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 27, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> Yes, I sent my 18 bucks to support this forum already. Support wholeheartly.
> I will set up 2 GOOD polls about Martial Art and i am sure it will generate a lot of responses from everybody here.
> Hopefully, you and other will participate in my polls.



*Bravo.....* artyon:  As soon as I see the color change of your name you will get a Full Metal Jacket.....errrrrrrrrr I mean a Full Salute!!
*
At that time..... I will LOOK forward for your polls and will most assuredly and enthusiastically participate in them for you.*

 :uhyeah:  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 28, 2004)

FMJ?  I think I have a box or two of those lying around here somewhere......


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 28, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry *you* can't understand English well, (did you ever make it thru grade school?) and have extreme trouble even copying correctly a quote.  Here........ I'll help you.....
> 
> The exact quote is this.....
> 
> ...



  We certainly went to different school and had different education. I will show you the *different* here and I hope you will be able to express yourself better in the next response. ok?

When you and I look at 1 thing, we probably don't have the same view. Here is what you said

*"but there are also some in Both camps....... that probably will not be dining with me  .... ever". *

When I read your above sentense, how the hell do I know if you don't want to dine with them or other don't want to dine with you ??????

if you don't want to dine with some in both camp, all you have to do is say "I don't want to dine with them".

don't you think it is CLEAR than saying what you tried to say?????????

why would you want other to guess what you try to say WHEN you can say it in a clear way.

hope you see the different. If you fail to see, it is not my fault. My education really works NOT sure why yours doesn't???

i guess that there is gap between TKD and AK ????? and your writing english obviously doesn't feel this gap.....



> p.s. but...if you are buying....... I will take your advise and STOP going to chinese buffet restaurant and allow you to treat me to "BLACK ANGUS"  or "The Keg" restaurant FOR steaks anytime.  :asian:



Since there is a *different* between our education, I suggest you to keep going chinese buffet and I go to "black angus" or "the keg" restaurant for steaks.

It is better to open a menu and SAY out loud what we want to eat THAN walking to a buffet and get what we want, heheh???

now you know why I made through grade school SO FAST.....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> Since there is a *different* between our education, I suggest, now you know why I made through grade school SO FAST.....



*"Beam me up Catpn'  ....... there is NO intelligent life forms here"!!!!*

 :iws:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 28, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *"Beam me up Catpn'  ....... there is NO intelligent life forms here"!!!!*
> 
> :iws:



*"The stupidity of mankind is INFINITE"-Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> It's nice to see you, goldendragon 7.



*Ditto !!*   :asian: 



			
				CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> I am waiting for mod or webmaster of this site to close my account.



Why??????



			
				CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> Hope it happens soon. Trust me. It is going to happen for REAL



Did you request it? :idunno: 

I'll miss you!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Feb 28, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Did you request it? :idunno:



 Yes, I requested it this morning.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2004)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> Yes, I requested it this morning.



 :waah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 1, 2004)

This just in: It's been reported (Paul Harvey News) that farming land within Arizona is disapearing  due to developers taking it all. No names mentioned, but we know whose  quietly been taking over AZ, don't we........  

The Evil Empire grows!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> We know whose  quietly been taking over AZ, don't we........   The Evil Empire grows!



Not Evil.............  just Empire
Muhaahaahaahaahaaaaahaaaahahaaahaaahaaa
 :supcool:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2004)

...yes...more scorpions running feverishly about...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...yes...more scorpions running feverishly about...



They don't have fevers... and they don't run, they just seek Texan victims.... they like the fajita scent.....


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2004)

...they can _smell_ the fear....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...they can _smell_ the fear....


Yes, an instinct


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 2, 2004)

...or maybe fear smells a lot like salsa...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...or maybe fear smells a lot like salsa...


Hmmmmm now that you mention it...... Ricardo's deodorant spray was frag de Jalapeño!

 %-}


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 2, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...or maybe fear smells a lot like salsa...




Very true. I live on that stuff! :erg:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

Don't forget about my wild yard lizzards.........


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 3, 2004)

Once again, the Dragon is in the news. Many illegal immigrants have been rounded up in Phoenix, known as "safe" houses. Several exist in the area. Boy, what some guys will do to spread Kenpo. He takes their money, then dumps em after promising rank, and lousy patch. :shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Once again, the Dragon is in the news. Many illegal immigrants have been rounded up in Phoenix, known as "safe" houses. Several exist in the area. Boy, what some guys will do to spread Kenpo. He takes their money, then dumps em after promising rank, and lousy patch. :shrug:



Yes, and they really need KENPO to protect them from the deadly Coyotes!  They are the real bad guys here!

 %-}

ps.... You are wrong about the patch,  it is not lousy .... it is done quite nicely!


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 3, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yes, and they really need KENPO to protect them from the deadly Coyotes!  They are the real bad guys here!
> 
> %-}
> 
> ps.... You are wrong about the patch,  it is not lousy .... it is done quite nicely!




Patch, figurativly speaking..........of course. :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Patch, figurativly speaking..........of course. :uhyeah:



Ohhhhhhh  ok, you mean the outlined of the Arizona Patch....which has inside the words......... I survived the Boarder Crossing now I can make some real $$$$$!!!!!

 :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 8, 2004)

Speaking of Border Crossings, the INS in Phoexix says they have a way to cover all the ground out there in Arizona and keep illegals out. You must be getting "Bounty Money" for this. You blood runs green! :uhohh:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Speaking of Border Crossings, the INS in Phoexix says they have a way to cover all the ground out there in Arizona and keep illegals out. You must be getting "Bounty Money" for this. You blood runs green! :uhohh:



And if you still want free passage to Arizona, you better send in your current dues asap!

 %-}


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> And if you still want free passage to Arizona, you better send in your current dues asap!
> 
> %-}



The Check's in da mail! artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> The Check's in da mail!



I hope it's not one of the rubberized onze you have!

 %-}


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 21, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I hope it's not one of the rubberized onze you have!
> 
> %-}



Should be ok, it's based on a "Tracy" account!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Should be ok, it's based on a "Tracy" account!



*ACKkkkkk...... **That* _account_ has been closed for years!!!!!   On _account_ there ain't no revenues come in from Texas!
:xtrmshock  :mst:  :anic:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 22, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> *ACKkkkkk...... **That* _account_ has been closed for years!!!!!   On _account_ there ain't no revenues come in from Texas!
> :xtrmshock  :mst:  :anic:




Hold on now, I'm making the rent, and got money left over for a Happy Meal! artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 23, 2004)

Judging from the news article Mr. Castillo  could just kick the door in and let himself in.  

V/R


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Judging from the news article Mr. Castillo  could just kick the door in and let himself in.  V/R



But then my agents would ask him to produce his "green card"!

 %-}


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2004)

What if he comes in through Indian reservation land?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> What if he comes in through Indian reservation land?



That's not on the border... besides the only thing "Indian" about him is..... he's an Indian Giver!


 :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Indian Reservation



That reminds me.......

I finally got *PROOF*that the Indians  *WERE *here before the white man!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They had.............. Reservations.........  roflmao...... :uhyeah: 
artyon:


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 23, 2004)

Hahahahaha!
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 23, 2004)

*rim shot*:lol:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Judging from the news article Mr. Castillo  could just kick the door in and let himself in.
> 
> V/R



I tried that one time, but the door fell on me. :jaws:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> What if he comes in through Indian reservation land?



I'd probably be held as a political prisoner.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 23, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> But then my agents would ask him to produce his "green card"!
> 
> %-}



Worse than that, me ,and an elderly lady were roughed up at the airport in Phoenix! :boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Worse than that, me ,and an elderly lady were roughed up at the airport in Phoenix! :boxing:



My FBI sources thought you were KGB double agents..... until I told them my limo was waiting for you.....  (the old lady was just toooooo close to you)!  

 %-}


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 25, 2004)

As heard on Paul Harvey News today:

Men in Phoenix are considered to be kind, generous, and repectful gentlemen, but put them behind the wheel of the car, and LOOK OUT!

I've tried to tell you folks here at MT, and now I have concrete proof. So when you ride with him, you put yourself on the "Endangered Species List.

Good Luck! :angel:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 26, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> As heard on Paul Harvey News today:
> Men in Phoenix are considered to be kind, generous, and repectful gentlemen, but put them behind the wheel of the car, and LOOK OUT!
> I've tried to tell you folks here at MT, and now I have concrete proof. So when you ride with him, you put yourself on the "Endangered Species List.
> Good Luck! :angel:



Oh goodness......... That's why I use the LIMO! 

and besides...... we do have functional seatbelts, front and rear airbags as well as the human ones from Corpus Christi...... :uhyeah:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Oh goodness......... That's why I use the LIMO!
> 
> and besides...... we do have functional seatbelts, front and rear airbags as well as the human ones from Corpus Christi...... :uhyeah:



Airbag, huh? I expected as much.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 8, 2004)

_{crickets chirping}_

Have you noticed how quiet its been around here the last few days???? Somethings missing ....... 
I don't feel the usual hot air floating around, do you? :idunno: 

Hey Wait!! :idea: I know what it is. Where the heck is the GoldenDragon? 


Well it's been said the GoldenDragon's presence can be ........ overwhelming to say the least.  
Seems his computer couldn't handle the strain, because it blew a perverbial gasket. 

Yes that's right the GoldenDragon is out of cybercommission for at least 3 or 4 days. I truely hope everyone can handle the strain.  

So what's the big picture? What does this mean? :uhoh: 

_{in best Elmer Fudd voice}_
It's Dwagon Season!!!
The dragon is weak and unable to defend himself. 
Have at it boys, take your best shot. :boing2:

Dot
:angel:

P.S. all joking aside, GD said his computer may be down but his phone lines aren't so feel free to give him a call. 
But, remember ...... you don't know me, you haven't seem me or this post.  :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 12, 2004)

:rogl:

Not a single responce, or jab???  :dunno:

I guess this is a testiment to how well the goldendragon is respected ....... or feared.  :EG:

:boing2:

He's gonna love it.  :lol:

Dot
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 12, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> :rogl:
> 
> Not a single responce, or jab???  :dunno:
> 
> ...



The last time I said something, my house got raided!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 12, 2004)

I live in Hawaii and I Fear oops I mean respect the wing span of the dragon.  I am most positive he can breath a fire ball all the way across the pacific.  Just remember he who hesitates meditates... This wasn't hesitation this was just laying low.

Thanks


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't believe his computer is still down.  It sure is quei around here....
Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello

Is any one there?  Maybe this is the tie for a preemtive strike.

Now you listen here Golden..Dr..  Um No wait.

I'll teach that GoldenDrag.... um no thats not it 

Maybe I should just get back to the mat and train before I try something stupid like this.

Its pretty scary in here. :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Better be careful, I hear he's getting his computer back today.  

He'll be back taking up space in no time.  (that's computer space, honest  )

Dot


----------



## Seig (Apr 14, 2004)

Besides that, there are those here that have his back.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 14, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I can't believe his computer is still down.  It sure is quei around here....
> Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello..Hello
> 
> Is any one there?  Maybe this is the tie for a preemtive strike.
> ...




If you get a Sunami, you know where it came from, sunny Arizona! :toilclaw:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 14, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> If you get a Sunami, you know where it came from, sunny Arizona! :toilclaw:



Hey that Sunami is no laughing matter there are only two things that scare Hawaii, Sunamis and Volcano Eruptions. Those are the only natural disasters we have.  

Thanks


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 21, 2004)

So you don't run out of things to worry about, they now have "Teenage Chain Gangs" in Arizona in Sheriff Joe Arpiao's jail. (Good friend of the Dragon)

They also do the job of burying paupers in the county cemetery.

Talk about OJT .

Probably gave the Sheriff those ideas! :uhyeah:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 21, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> So you don't run out of things to worry about, they now have "Teenage Chain Gangs" in Arizona in Sheriff Joe Arpiao's jail. (Good friend of the Dragon)
> 
> They also do the job of burying paupers in the county cemetery.
> 
> ...



That makes the chain gangs in Alabama look like spring break!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 21, 2004)

Is the Dragon building his own computer?  What the heck it shure is quiet in here.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 21, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Is the Dragon building his own computer?  What the heck it shure is quiet in here.



I think he's building his own "dirty bomb" out there in the desert. Plenty of room to play with out there. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

OH OH ...... HE'S BAAAAAAAAAACK!!!  :anic:

Dot
:anic:


----------



## Seig (Apr 21, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> OH OH ...... HE'S BAAAAAAAAAACK!!! :anic:
> 
> Dot
> :anic:


And if he isn't remember, he will be at my house and have access to a computer 24 hours before you get here...........


----------



## KenpoGirl (Apr 22, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> And if he isn't remember, he will be at my house and have access to a computer 24 hours before you get here...........


Oh Im not worried.  I'm pretty sure I can take him.  :boxing: :btg: 

Really :uhoh:, I do .... :anic: ... I think.  :wah: 

Mr. Conatser did I mention what a wonderful man you are?  
There that should help. 

Dot
:angel:

_Note: to self, 
Stay __behind Rich!!!_
%think%


----------



## Gary5000 (Apr 25, 2004)

Very funny.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I think he's building his own "dirty bomb" out there in the desert. Plenty of room to play with out there. :uhyeah:



So what, just because I blew a processer fan and motherboard for a couple of weeks ....... you think you are gonna get off easy....... humph... well, watch out.......... I may be in Texas in May!

and Im going to come thru Corpus..... and get the corps.

 %-} 

oh yeah..... and that "dirty bomb" I dont do nothin' dirty!! :bomb:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2004)

Any new "dirt on the "Dragon?" I've scoured the news wires, nothing there. Anything from the rest of you? :idunno:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 2, 2004)

It is hurricane Season don't sell him short the biggest news maybe the news you haven't heard yet.  Hurricane Dennis???

Not outside the realm of possibility hitting TX.

Respectfully


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Any new "dirt on the "Dragon?" I've scoured the news wires, nothing there. Anything from the rest of you? :idunno:


 No Dirt (we don't do dirt!!!)........ but Lil' Dennis II (also a Dragon), is leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks to scout for new IKKO locations in Italy, Spain, France and Monaco!

 :boing2:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> It is hurricane Season don't sell him short the biggest news maybe the news you haven't heard yet.  Hurricane Dennis???
> 
> Not outside the realm of possibility hitting TX.
> 
> Respectfully



It's true what Paul Harvey says, "So you don't run out of things to worry about!" :xtrmshock


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> No Dirt (we don't do dirt!!!)........ but Lil' Dennis II (also a Dragon), is leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks to scout for new IKKO locations in Italy, Spain, France and Monaco!
> 
> :boing2:



That's right, send out the "point man", why don't cha. :ninja:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 4, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> That's right, send out the "point man", why don't cha. :ninja:


 Of course!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2004)

Yep, the Dragon is at it again!  

Arizona's favorite son, Glen Campbell said in the news, "he wasn't drunk, just overserved." This going back to when he was arrested for driving that way.

Man, that Goldendragon is a heck of a Public Relations man, ain't he?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 2, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Yep, the Dragon is at it again!
> 
> Arizona's favorite son, Glen Campbell said in the news, "he wasn't drunk, just overserved." This going back to when he was arrested for driving that way.
> 
> Man, that Goldendragon is a heck of a Public Relations man, ain't he?


 Yep, slick huh!  Actually, he's only doing 10 days (it's a cover so he can bring them the word without making it look too... well .... obviously religious)


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, slick huh!  Actually, he's only doing 10 days (it's a cover so he can bring them the word without making it look too... well .... obviously religious)



Must be great living in Arizona. You get to skirt the law, override the Constitution, and thumb your nose at Washington. What a country!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2004)

Arizona Diamondbacks fire coach..............need I say more?


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I see the Goldendragon is back in the news again, seems Mike Tyson is punching out cars as he gets ready for another fight?!?

What kind of trainning is the the Goldendragon putting Tyson thru?

Even better, he lives in Scottsdale. Must be next door neighbors as well.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 12, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Well, I see the Goldendragon is back in the news again, seems  Mike Tyson is punching out cars as he gets ready for another  fight?!?
> 
> What kind of training is the Goldendragon putting Tyson  thru?
> 
> Even better, he lives in Scottsdale. Must be next door neighbors as  well.


 Yep, just minutes down the street.

 Bags are  just not enough anymore, he has to pound metal...  this guys car was just close  at the time!  Anyways.... he dropped all charges after the "Pussycat" paid the  $1,400.00 to fix his dents. 

 So he's back in the gym now, readying for a trip to  Corpus to sway some wandering Ronin %-}


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 14, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, just minutes down the street.
> 
> Bags are just not enough anymore, he has to pound metal... this guys car was just close at the time! Anyways.... he dropped all charges after the "Pussycat" paid the $1,400.00 to fix his dents.
> 
> So he's back in the gym now, readying for a trip to Corpus to sway some wandering Ronin %-}


Gulp.........................:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 14, 2004)

Have you some of that now!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 20, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Have you some of that now!


Some of what?:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Some of what?:idunno:


 boxing gulps


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 25, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> boxing gulps


Right now, it's turkey I'm gulping.:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 25, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Right now, it's turkey I'm gulping.:cheers:


  Eating your own kind........... you are BAD!~
  :mp5:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Eating your own kind........... you are BAD!~
> :mp5:



 :uhyeah:  I've heard that saying before! You are what you eat.   

Poor, Poor, Dr. Kenpo. :whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> :uhyeah: I've heard that saying before! You are what you eat.
> 
> Poor, Poor, Dr. Kenpo. :whip:


Yeah, but this turkey does Kenpo, and if ya keep pesterin' me, I'll show you my tecnique, "Flashing Wings.":boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2004)

Ha Ha, you probably don't have the right mechanics for Flashing Wings.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Ha Ha, you probably don't have the right mechanics for Flashing Wings. :uhyeah:


All you gotta do is come in with a right, or left punch and I'll sting ya!:boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 26, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> All you gotta do is come in with a right, or left punch and I'll sting ya!:boxing:


  Hey......... HOld on....... I'M the Scorpion here    so keep my stinger out of it!!!!

 :anic:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> All you gotta do is come in with a right, or left punch and I'll sting ya!:boxing:



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha  :uhyeah: 

I had Mr. Planas apply it on me before. You'll not bother me with your version.  :whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Dec 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha :uhyeah:
> 
> I had Mr. Planas apply it on me before. You'll not bother me with your version. :whip:


I'm sure our versions differ, but I ain't him. I'm a pit bull compared to him!:jaws:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 18, 2005)

*Mr. Conatser is at it again!*

*3 guards injured in Ariz. prison brawl* 
TUCSON, Ariz. (AP) -- Three prison guards were injured Monday while trying to break up a dining room brawl at an Arizona prison on the eve of the first anniversary of a hostage standoff at another state lockup.

The fight broke out among several prisoners at Arizona State Prison Complex-Tucson, and 43 inmates barricaded themselves in the dining hall after guards tried to break up the dispute, officials said.

The inmates refused commands to leave the area but surrendered after guards dispersed a chemical similar to tear gas in the dining room, said Corrections Department spokeswoman Cam Hunter.

Three officers were injured trying to break up the fight, officials said. The injuries were not life-threatening, Hunter said. A fourth officer had a reaction to the chemical agent, Hunter said.





[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Advertisement[/font]​

​document.write('

');

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif][/font]​

​













AP_Tacoda_AMS_DDC_addPair("SECTION", "NATIONAL")AP_Tacoda_AMS_DDC("http://te.ap.org/tte/blank.gif", "1.0")
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The entire prison was locked down after the fight and was to stay that way until Tuesday. Authorities will keep the area of the prison where the fight took place locked down for a few more days while they investigate.

The melee occurred on the eve of the first anniversary of last year's hostage standoff at Arizona State Prison Complex-Lewis. Two guards were taken hostage in a tower by inmates armed with makeshift knives and authorities were kept at bay for 15 days in the nation's longest prison hostage standoff in decades.

Negotiators finally talked the inmates into surrendering


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> *
> Mr. Conatser is at it again!   *
> TUCSON, Ariz. (AP) -- The fight broke out among several prisoners at Arizona State Prison Complex-Tucson, and 43 inmates barricaded themselves in the dining hall.  The inmates refused commands to leave the area but surrendered after Negotiators finally talked to the inmates.


 Yep, once I got there and explained to them that that they would have to take lessons from a famous instructor from Corpus Christi..... they all gave up.

  Milk and cookies were then shared by all.......

artyon:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 18, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, once I got there and explained to them that that they would have to take lessons from a famous instructor from Corpus Christi..... they all gave up.
> 
> Milk and cookies were then shared by all.......
> 
> artyon:


Why of course, animals gotta eat too, ya know.


----------



## Doc (Jan 18, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Why of course, animals gotta eat too, ya know.


As long as he keeps picking up our tab at Won Kok, he's alright with me.


----------



## Bill Lear (Jan 21, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hey......... HOld on....... I'M the Scorpion here    so keep my stinger out of it!!!!
> 
> :anic:



Speaking of Stingers...

It was Friday - January 7th. My wife and I stayed the night at The House Of The Golden Dragon. We arrived shortly after midnight. All was well until the Golden Dragon had suckered me into staying up with him until 4:30am Saturday playing around on his computer (You know listening to mp3's and looking at naughty pictures)... All part of his diabolical plan! That very morning (after driving six hours to get to his house, and only a meager three hours of sleep) he ambushed me in the Kitchen. That's right! *POW!!!* Back-knuckle right in the nose!!! Damn did that sting!!!

Scorpion?  :idunno: I don't think so! More like a Ninja Scorpion!  :ninja: 

No worries though... I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE! :whip:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 21, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Speaking of Stingers...
> All part of his diabolical plan! That very morning (after driving six hours to get to his house, and only a meager three hours of sleep) he ambushed me in the Kitchen. That's right! *POW!!!* Back-knuckle right in the nose!!! Damn did that sting!!!


  Humph......... I don't know what you are talking about!!!!!!:idunno:  The only thing that hit your nose in the morning was my _*World Famous French Toast*_ (Yum yum!) and *fixins*!!!!!!!!:ultracool

  (of all the nerve...... see what being nice gets ya..... sheesh):angry:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 21, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Humph......... I don't know what you are talking about!!!!!!:idunno: The only thing that hit your nose in the morning was my _*World Famous French Toast*_ (Yum yum!) and *fixins*!!!!!!!!:ultracool
> 
> (of all the nerve...... see what being nice gets ya..... sheesh):angry:


Hey, I never got any of that. All I got was cold cereal.:wah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 21, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Speaking of Stingers...
> 
> It was Friday - January 7th. My wife and I stayed the night at The House Of The Golden Dragon. We arrived shortly after midnight. All was well until the Golden Dragon had suckered me into staying up with him until 4:30am Saturday playing around on his computer (You know listening to mp3's and looking at naughty pictures)... All part of his diabolical plan! That very morning (after driving six hours to get to his house, and only a meager three hours of sleep) he ambushed me in the Kitchen. That's right! *POW!!!* Back-knuckle right in the nose!!! Damn did that sting!!!
> 
> ...


Message of the day......................Never walk behind a Dragon.:whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 21, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> As long as he keeps picking up our tab at Won Kok, he's alright with me.


Did he tell you he gets kickbacks?:wink2:


----------



## Bill Lear (Jan 21, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Humph......... I don't know what you are talking about!!!!!!:idunno:  The only thing that hit your nose in the morning was my _*World Famous French Toast*_ (Yum yum!) and *fixins*!!!!!!!!:ultracool
> 
> (of all the nerve...... see what being nice gets ya..... sheesh):angry:



And the French Toast was awesome!!! artyon:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 26, 2005)

Now, the drinking water is bad, and Arizona will require proof of citizenship? Is Orwell's 1984 coming to life under the Conatser regime? Only time will tell..........:anic:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Now, the drinking water is bad, and Arizona will require proof of citizenship? Is Orwell's 1984 coming to life under the Conatser regime? Only time will tell..........:anic:


 <<< JUST >>> *PHOENIX* was effected.... the surrounding areas such as *Scottsdale, Tempe, Mesa, Gilbert, Chandler, Glendale, Avondale, Surprise, Buckeye*, and other smaller cities were *NOT* effected.  This was just a show of power to those who oppose our cause!!!!!

 %-}


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2005)

HA! I guess he told you; DR.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jan 26, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> HA! I guess he told you; DR.


Awe, go ride ya bike, you, and da rabbit!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jun 9, 2005)

Professor Conatser must be asleep at the switch, bears are invading Arizona, so where is he?:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Professor Conatser must be asleep at the switch, bears are invading Arizona, so where is he?:idunno:


 Since I heard the "bears are invading" I'm in my new vehicle trolling for bears now!

 :apv:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 9, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> he ambushed me in the Kitchen. That's right! *POW!!!* Back-knuckle right in the nose!!! Damn did that sting!!!
> 
> Scorpion? :idunno: I don't think so! More like a Ninja Scorpion! :ninja:
> 
> No worries though... I WILL HAVE MY REVENGE! :whip:


LOL now you understand why he is also known as Kato!  :uhyeah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Professor Conatser must be asleep at the switch, bears are invading Arizona, so where is he?:idunno:



I hear he's driving his new H2 looking to run over some Bears. :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I hear he's driving his new H2 looking to run over some Bears. :uhyeah:


 Yep, a big brown one in Corpus Christi!:mp5:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 14, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, a big brown one in Corpus Christi!:mp5:


 Wow!  When did you get that?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 14, 2005)

Just because the Golden One, Seig and I will be in Sydney,Australia next week, does not mean the Darksider's can come out and play.. we'll have forces teaming about ready for any outta hand 'stuff' 

 :xwing: :jedi1:  :xwing: :jedi1: :xwing: :jedi1:  :xwing:  :jedi1:


----------



## auzziegreg59 (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome ,back to the future, Golden one...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, a big brown one in Corpus Christi!:mp5:


SWEET RIDE!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jun 14, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yep, a big brown one in Corpus Christi!:mp5:


A wee bit of history that may include the Golden One.

Back in the 1800's, when the railroads were being built, many of those workers were from China. Many stayed in Arizona and opened up opium dens. The dens became quite legal, and it was normal to go to many parties and start out with a small touch of the stuff. Later, it was introduced, made part of cough syrup for children, and adults.

So with the casinos now there, and the above mentioned history you can see why the Golden One remains in power in the land of the scorpion!:xtrmshock


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Wow!  When did you get that?


 Last week, I got bored with the Esclade (not really, but when GM had a bad quarter I took advantage of the offer to buy any GM product at employees prices so I traded in my Esclaaaaaaaade') here is a pic of that with Lil Dennis at Prom a month ago....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Just because the Golden One, Seig and I will be in Sydney,Australia next week, does not mean the Darksider's can come out and play.. we'll have forces teaming about ready for any outta hand 'stuff'


  Yes, and in large numbers also!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2005)

auzziegreg59 said:
			
		

> Welcome ,back to the future, Golden one...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> A wee bit of history that may include the Golden One.
> 
> Back in the 1800's, when the railroads were being built, many of those workers were from China. Many stayed in Arizona and opened up opium dens. The dens became quite legal, and it was normal to go to many parties and start out with a small touch of the stuff. Later, it was introduced, made part of cough syrup for children, and adults.
> 
> So with the casinos now there, and the above mentioned history you can see why the Golden One remains in power in the land of the scorpion!:xtrmshock


 Not just Arizona but in several States across America!  So watch for a Den "coming soon" to your area (under a very clever disguised name of course)! 

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Jun 19, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Not just Arizona but in several States across America! So watch for a Den "coming soon" to your area (under a very clever disguised name of course)!
> 
> artyon:artyon:


Must be disguised under the IKKO banner..........anyway, Happy Fathers Day to my friend, the "High Kenpo Icon of The Desert.":ultracool


----------

